# Goodbye Gatsby



## Glenbare (Nov 19, 2017)

I lost my beautiful boy Gatsby today. He was just 5 years old and I am broken. He was diagnosed with juvenile HCM at 6 months but it was progressing very slowly so he was full of life. I always knew a blood clot could happen at any time - and that time was this morning. He was at the emergency vet within an hour but there was nothing they could do and I had to let him go to relieve his pain and distress. He was the friendliest, most gentle and cheekiest little cat, loved by everyone who met him. I still can't believe that at 10.30 he was playing hide and seek with me and by 12.00 he was gone. I hope my previous boy Brodie was at the Rainbow Bridge to meet him. No more cats for me. I cannot bear the heartbreak of losing another.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

I am so sorry that you have had to say goodbye to your gorgeous Gatsby. He has obviously had a great life and he would know how much you loved him. Sending a big hug xxx


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2021)

He is an absolute stunner. Such a handsome boy. I had a BSH cross so I know just how gentle, loving and affectionate they are. Life won’t ever be the same. I’m truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dumanmamoo (Dec 31, 2020)

I feel your pain. Honestly it is heartbreaking. He looks so incredibly handsome in the photo. You and Gatsby are very much in my prayers.


----------



## Peter bibby (Dec 6, 2020)

So sorry for your loss,so young,my cat was 22 when he passed last month,I still cant get over it ,my thoughts and prayers are with you x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Such a young and lovely Boy. I lost a 3 year old British to a blood clot many 9 years ago this January. I still feel heart broken.
I know you said no more cats but I hope you will one day.
I did and it was the only thing that kept me going.
Rest in peace Gatsby and have fun with Brodie at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Glenbare (Nov 19, 2017)

Thank you all for your kind comments. They help enormously. I managed to smile about Gatsby today when my nephew started imagining him meeting his predecessor Brodie over the Rainbow Bridge. Despite both being BSH, they were total opposites. Brodie was a warrior, patrolling the neighbourhood, looking for and finding trouble daily. He cost me and the insurance company a fortune, patching him up after fights. Gatsby was a teddy bear, everyone’s friend. He never even argued with another cat, far less fought with any, in his short life. So my nephew was imaging that first meeting - Brodie ready for a fight, Gatsby shocked at the very idea. That made me smile.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful boy.

Run free Gatsby, have fun with your brother Brodie over the bridge.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

So sorry, to read of the loss of your boy. I think you are right, Gatsby is with Brodie.


----------



## Sabretooth (Jan 23, 2021)

Much love. These creatures bring profound love and leave us knowing profound love. We are blessed to know... But the pain of loss is also profound. .. Be well. Keep your heart open.


----------

